# TV over fireplace, but with a twist



## DanInVA (Jan 16, 2011)

From searching Google, placing a TV above the fireplace seems to be a common question. I don't mind having the TV above it since the fireplace is rarely used, but if possible I would like to improve the too-high issue. I have searched high and low for an articulating bracket to fit my needs but I have found none.

So, using the stock photo shown below, my concept is to have the TV how it is shown in the photo. To watch TV, the TV would lower about 20" and extend into the room about 8". I'm thinking the movement would be in an arc and motorized.

I'm thinking I can buy such a bracket (if it exists), hire an audio-visual installer to handle it all, or DIY and use parts of brackets to fabricate what I need. I would try to design the bracket in something like autocad to get all the dimensions accurate.

Any thoughts?

p.s. The only difference I have from the photo below, is that I have a 3'x3'x3' cavity behind the TV in the photo. It was designed for use of CRT of course. But this will prove useful for design of the bracket since it can be recessed.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

DanInVA said:


> From searching Google, placing a TV above the fireplace seems to be a common question. I don't mind having the TV above it since the fireplace is rarely used, but if possible I would like to improve the too-high issue. I have searched high and low for an articulating bracket to fit my needs but I have found none.
> 
> So, using the stock photo shown below, my concept is to have the TV how it is shown in the photo. To watch TV, the TV would lower about 20" and extend into the room about 8". I'm thinking the movement would be in an arc and motorized.
> 
> ...


Sounds creative....I'd guess it'd still be too high...at least for my liking...I have the same issue in a way...moved into a house where they even have electrical at the top of the mantel. But I won't put a tv up there because no matter what I'd do the viewing angles wouldn't be acceptable...and we use our fireplace a fair amount so that's not good. Not what you wanted to hear but my best advice would be find another wall for the TV. I think putting them up there was kind of a nouveau thing to do when flat screens earlier days...but I think it's not the way to go.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Honestly guys, that viewing angle is perfect if you'd kick your feet up in a recliner and lay back. I hate TVs that I have to aim down my nose to view.:laughing:


----------



## DanInVA (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Piste - my wife is thinking of going with the simplest solution; to place the TV at eye level to one side of the fireplace. The downsides with this is that the TV is then taking up usable wall space and possibly floor space if a TV stand is also used. We currently have a large mirror covering the TV nook, so it would probably stay and not really doing anything.

loneframer - that's my argument as well. Lounging on the couch looking upward is a great position. Also, sitting or standing from the kitchen also has a great viewing angle.

Another thought I had was to follow an art exhibit example. Often art work is suspended by two wires from the ceiling. A motorized reel of wire to raise and lower the TV would look nice and clean. The downside is the Tv would need to be far enough out to clear the mantle; and controlling the angle at different heights would be difficult. On the positive, it could lower to the floor is needed. But I think wiring for power would preclude this solution. (video would be wireless)


Above the fireplace:


large 65"+ TV
uses no additional wall or floor space
high viewing angle
complicated motorized bracket to lower TV
not the best height for video games
 
Side of fireplace:


smaller 50" TV
 best height for video games
 installation is uncomplicated
 needs new wall and floor space
 
Mobile AV type cart:


smaller 50" TV (first example handles 60" !)
best height for video games
can be moved to another room and out of the way
all video game equipment moves with it
less pretty factor
[


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like you've evaluated your options well. It all depends on details. One of my fireplace mantles is at about 5 feet high...the other pretty close to that. That would put the BOTTOM of my tv at like 5 and half feet. When I consider that my head is about 3 feet or so off the ground when I sit in a chair...it just doesn't work for me no matter how far away I sit. Where to put a tv is dictated a lot by both physical circumstances and personal preference. I have the bottom of my 52" Samsung at about 3 feet from the floor and the viewing angle is great when I sit where I want. Good luck..


----------



## DanInVA (Jan 16, 2011)

If expense were no object the ideal solution would the TV over the fireplace. Then utilize something like a robotic arm to lower the TV to sitting eye level. One can dream.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I think you already have conceived your solution, either a robotic arm or a bracket system that looks like a twisted laundry rack, with springs to assist in lifting the TV back above the fireplace.

I do not know where to buy one.


----------



## DanInVA (Jan 16, 2011)

AllanJ said:


> I think you already have conceived your solution, either a robotic arm or a bracket system that looks like a twisted laundry rack, with springs to assist in lifting the TV back above the fireplace.
> 
> I do not know where to buy one.


I've always wanted to, so I'm really considering making my own robotic arm. I have a couple EE's in the family. I know they would help. One even works frequently with some local machine shops. 

The furniture cabinets which lift the TV's up out of them run about $3000. If I could build it cheap enough I have 200+ other homeowners with houses similar to mine. There's a market.  

It would be one heck of a conversation piece.

Pair it up with a hacked Microsoft Kinect and have the TV follow you as you move through the room. Keeps the kids on their toes ducking the TV. LOL


----------

